# FAKE BLOOD TUTORIAL !! must see ^^



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thanks so much for this tutorial. Unfortunately it's not in English so many of our members can't understand it. Could you put subtitles on it?


----------



## AlchemY666 (Jul 12, 2012)

of course i could !! i'm doing it right now !  

thanks for taking the time to watch it ^^


----------



## AlchemY666 (Jul 12, 2012)

done !! i added the things i used to make it ^^


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It looks yummy and gross! Thanks for the subtitles


----------



## AlchemY666 (Jul 12, 2012)

no problem ^^


----------

